# 1inch pipe clamps?



## Allen1 (Mar 21, 2014)

For starters is there even such a thing? And if so would y'all know where I could find some I've tried Home Depot lowes rockler woodcraft ace sears and even our little family owned lumber yard and I can't seem to find the dang things anywhere. I could have swore that I had seen some somewhere but I can't remember where at. Thanks in advance


----------



## Allen1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok and now I've checked lee valley also and no dice


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2014)

Amazon - Woodcraft Lowes


----------



## Allen1 (Mar 21, 2014)

I will try one more time at wood craft and lowes I didn't try amazon yet though thanks bud 


Ok I looked at your link my bad I should have been more specific the 1inch refers to the depth of the clamps I need the ones that will take 1 inch outside diameter pipe. I had my pa pick me up some pipe from work because at the shop he works at they have scrap as long as six foot but the smallest the pipe gets is 1inch. So you can't beat free but I may be asking the impossible to find one all I can find are the ones that hold half inch and 3/4 inch pipe.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 21, 2014)

What your asking didn't sound right Allen, so I went out and measured my clamps. Mine are all standard pipe clamp and take a 1" OD pipe, and they are pretty universal, I have several different brands. And we have dozens at work, all 1" OD pipe. Maybe the stores list them as taking 3/4" based on the ID of the pipe. Harbor Freight sells some cheapies, you could buy a couple to test the fit. Or just take a piece of pipe there or to Home Depot and see if it fits, bet it will......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2014)

3/4" pipe is a hair over 1" OD. 
1" pipe is close to 1-3/8" OD.
Most pipe clamps are either 1/2" or 3/4"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Allen1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hot damn y'all guys are awesome and I have the nerve to call my self a machinist I never even thought to measure it pa told me it was 1inch and I just went with it thanks guys


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 22, 2014)

What Barry said.... for future reference
*Pipe *is measured by the inside diameter.. so 3/4 inside will be "about" 1" outside for standard pipe.
*Tubing* is measured by outside diameter and inside will vary by wall thickness also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah it measures about 1 1/4 outside diameter dang the luck well anyway thanks for the advice guys il talk to y'all later


----------

